

Probably the most bicycle-friendly city in the world - lkozma
http://kevytliikenne.ytv.fi/?lang=en

======
mdemare
Bicycle culture in Amsterdam: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qk6YxhKH590>

------
ptman
Helsinki is not that bicycle-friendly at all. More space for bicycles on the
roads would help a lot more than a route planner. It is good progress, I don't
deny that, but it certainly doesn't make Helsinki the most bicycle-friendly
city in the world. Amsterdam and Copenhagen are probably years ahead of
Helsinki.

------
chengmi
Ever been to Davis, CA? <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Davis%2C_ca#Bicycling>

The city logo is a bicycle, and there's a bicycle statue too...
<http://daviswiki.org/Bicycling>

------
ivankirigin
Boston is also quite good. An avid cyclist friend in SF was very jealous of
our minuteman trail. I certainly love it, and there is talk of extending it
all the way downtown.

